# The Castle Hotel, Llandudno - June 2009



## CHEWY (Jun 28, 2009)

Went for a mooch around North Wales to try and find something to do.

Came across the Castle Hotel at Llandudno.

Can't find any info on when it closed unfortunatley.

The place is a right mess.. stunk of piss and damp, floorboards missing and some parts had carpet put back over the holes.

Nearly every room had been trashed with beds and furniture overturned.


Whilst upstairs it became obvious somebody else was in the building.
Doors were being kicked open and lots of crashing about.

Luckily i never found out who it was.







*The Pics*






































































































​


----------



## james.s (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice!
You should have Maglite'd whoever was kicking the doors, right in the middle of their face...


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 28, 2009)

or Tripodolize them in the eyes 

not a pleasant place at all (couldn't wait to get out). 

looked like it's being used by homeless people.
there was lots of empty bottles next to a few beds and smackie stuff.

the visit and pics were rushed, i was spending more time trying not to end up on the floor below.
the rooms were more or less all the same..
(just a pile of furniture, some you couldn't move in)


----------



## james.s (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah right, there are many urbex related ways to clobber people aren't there 
Looks like a natural place for smackheads to cluster, to be honest, it's a shame they exist (the smackheads, not the old hotels)

I bet it will be burnt down soon, as is the trend at the moment.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 28, 2009)

Shame it's so trashed. Other than that, it's got quite a retro charm to it.
Damn fine pics as always, Chewy.


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 28, 2009)

More than likely James 


Thanks Foxy 

i wasn't thinking about the shots really..
just who is banging and how do i avoid them and not fall through the floors 

the ground floor was quite grand with the plasterwork and some fittings still there.
thought the upstairs would've been good after seeing that.

how i was wrong 

another fright was opening a room door and a pigeon flying at me.


----------



## james.s (Jun 28, 2009)

> just who is banging and how do I avoid them and not fall through the floors



I wonder how they avoided falling through the floor? I can imagine it now, they kick down a door, and there is a paradox on the other side or something. God I am strange


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 28, 2009)

Haha 

bet it was the same person who trashed the upstairs..

probably making his way from top to bottom


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice one Chewy, reminds me of a Hotel we have here in Gt Yarmouth.


----------

